# Cpu cooler will fit in case?



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

hey everyone,

i am currently running a e7300 on an asus p5ql-e motherboard at 2.8ghz with the stock cooler and i am thinking of pushing it beyond 3ghz.

The only thing now is i need a sufficient cooler to accommodate it. I am deciding between a coolermaster hyper tx2 or something within the same price range from thermaltake. 

Also i will need the cooler to fit in a thermaltake matrix case.

What can you recommend?

Cheers in advance


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

"bump"


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

Not being familiar with any of those items and being too tired to google, suggest you get the measurements of the coolers and measure them against the innards of your case and the CPU seat. Note any cap clearence required.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats your budget?


----------



## bigdubes53 (Aug 24, 2007)

never mind, i splurged out and got a zalman 9700LED, seems to do the trick


----------

